# Husqvarna 345 side cover remove & replace



## briggs 5hp (Mar 18, 2008)

I took the side cover off my Husqvarna 345 to clean and install a new chain. I can't get it back on. There is a metal ring inside the cover that either goes inside or outside the clutch. 
Can anyone tell me if I'm doing something wrong, or how to get the cover back on over the bar and chain??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That metal ring is the brake band and it goes around the outside of your clutch drum. It may have been tripped and if so will prevent the cover from going back on. Make sure the brake is deactivated so the band can expand and then it should slip back on. Don't try to force it on or you can damage the band and make it even more difficult to install the cover even if the brake is not engaged.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

